# My arms goal realistic?



## Juan-pierre (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi. im 142 pounds with 14.7 inch arms(started with 12 inch) approx 7% bodyfat. my gym coach wants me to enter an all natural under19 provincial competition in september. can i get my arms to 16inches by then and would that be aceptable for a natural to compete at? ive been training for 11 months and still consider myself a rookie


----------



## Joliver (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfortunately few people will be able to predict your future progress sight unseen. You are more qualified to make that judgment seeing as you know how you respond to your training, and you know whether your diet is good.

Answering that question would be pure, uneducated speculation.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 7, 2014)

Arnold claimed he put 1/2 inch on his arms every month in the beginning (that statement is in his bb encyclopedia) I have put an 1plus some change in 5 months however I started a test deca cycle about 5 weeks ago but my arm size hasnt gone up much traps are a different story though... In short. Yeah its possible


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 7, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Arnold claimed he put 1/2 inch on his arms every month in the beginning (that statement is in his bb encyclopedia) I have put an 1plus some change in 5 months however I started a test deca cycle about 5 weeks ago but my arm size hasnt gone up much traps are a different story though... In short. Yeah its possible




They call me the speculator...... lmao


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

Adding an inch to your  bicep is alot.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes it is possible. It's a lot but it is possible. You're young and full of testosterone. Plus you've only been training for 11 months and still have a ton to grow. Don't just focus on biceps though. Focus on your tri's equally if not more. Tri's make up 2/3 of your upper arm. If your coach sees potential then there's a reason why. Unless of course he just wants to see you in posing shorts.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol... Yup colt is right on the money imo


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2014)

Colt is right. People just hear an inch and don't realize how much it really is when it comes to arm growth.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 8, 2014)

I went from 16 to 20 and thats where mine topped out at.
I grew that much from building tris.  Its amazing how much my tris made my bis look even bigger.

People dont believe till I flex


----------



## woodswise (Feb 8, 2014)

I started out at 15" and grew them to 18" all natural over several years.  But then I dieted and they went back down to 17".   The past two years (after I started on AAS)  I got them to grow up to 18.5" though I hardly do any isolation work with them.  

I agree with the comment about growing your triceps at the same time as biceps.  Triceps are twice the size of your biceps and add a lot of mass to your arms.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Feb 8, 2014)

I agree. my best results the day after a chest and tricep session. although i do chest and arms on seperate days now. i now have a dedicated arms day


----------



## woodswise (Feb 8, 2014)

My trainer, who knows more about this than anyone I know, recommends that I focus instead on large compound exercises, so I am putting my energy into growing my large muscles.  My biceps get indirect work from pullups and a few other exercises, and my triceps get worked by dips and bench presses.  I have added 1.5 inches in a year and a half, since he has had me doing this.

He says doing a day dedicated to the arms risks overtraining them, and wastes a good workout day when I could be adding size to my back or legs or chest.  Lately I have added an occasional day with db curls or overhead extensions for a few sets, among the compound exercises.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 8, 2014)

woodswise said:


> My trainer, who knows more about this than anyone I know, recommends that I focus instead on large compound exercises, so I am putting my energy into growing my large muscles.  My biceps get indirect work from pullups and a few other exercises, and my triceps get worked by dips and bench presses.  I have added 1.5 inches in a year and a half, since he has had me doing this.
> 
> He says doing a day dedicated to the arms risks overtraining them, and wastes a good workout day when I could be adding size to my back or legs or chest.  Lately I have added an occasional day with db curls or overhead extensions for a few sets, among the compound exercises.



While I'd disagree with the overtraining the arms part, it sounds like you actually have one of the good trainers lol. It must be nice having one of those instead of one of the many morons out there.


----------



## woodswise (Feb 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> While I'd disagree with the overtraining the arms part, it sounds like you actually have one of the good trainers lol. It must be nice having one of those instead of one of the many morons out there.



My trainer is awesome.  He has a 4 year degree and various certifications.  He knows about proper form, 1000's of exercises, diet and AAS as well as other supplements.  Everything he tells me to do works the way he says it will, so long as I do it exactly the way he says I should.  I go to him three days per week, and work out an additional day at home.  In the past 2 years, I have put on 25+ lbs of muscle and lost a similar amount of fat.  I recently lost another 20 lbs and plan to lose another 20 by summer.  In another year I won't be recognizable as the fat guy I was even a few months ago.  He has done this for me, and I am so grateful and in complete awe of him.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 8, 2014)

woodswise said:


> My trainer is awesome.  He has a 4 year degree and various certifications.  He knows about proper form, 1000's of exercises, diet and AAS as well as other supplements.  Everything he tells me to do works the way he says it will, so long as I do it exactly the way he says I should.  I go to him three days per week, and work out an additional day at home.  In the past 2 years, I have put on 25+ lbs of muscle and lost a similar amount of fat.  I recently lost another 20 lbs and plan to lose another 20 by summer.  In another year I won't be recognizable as the fat guy I was even a few months ago.  He has done this for me, and I am so grateful and in complete awe of him.



Glad to hear it bro. Consider yourself really lucky since I have no one like that anywhere near me hahaha but I do prefer to learn and experiment on my own anyway. I'm nerdy like that hahaha.


----------



## BFrank (Feb 18, 2014)

Fully agree on the compound exercises. Your largest muscles are in the lower half of your body. Your glutes, quads, hams and calves are major muscle groups. When you hit them hard, your body releases the most hormones. That's great for building muscle everywhere. Good luck man!


----------

